
Could Technology Tame the Internet Meme? - iProject
http://www.technologyreview.com/blog/editors/27824/?p1=blogs
======
laserDinosaur
"he said, both to express their intention not to be made into a meme, or, from
the meme-creator’s perspective, whether to propagate or not propagate"

I don't think he knows how the internet works...

